# Wading for Redfish



## Brett

Awesome as always 'noeman. 

Ya' know, you wouldn't have to put up with all that unhooking business
If you just left them hooks out of those flies. Works for me.


----------



## Canoeman

We shake hands and then I let 'em go.


----------



## makin moves

Glad to see you posting fishing reports again, there always good and the pictures are great


----------



## SClay115

Good stuff. 
Just for my own curiosity, is the bottom there hard pack? Or is it muck? 

Steve


----------



## Canoeman

Steve, the flats don't usually flood except for this time of year, so they stay dry and hard most of the time. Some of them are a little mushy but others are as hard as a ball field. However, step into one of those creeks (like photo 1) and you're up to your neck in silt and muck.


----------



## TidewateR

Canoeman!! excellent pictures. Great catch especially given the window you have on the flats.


----------



## Lt25

Wow looks like an incredible place to fish. It looks like you are in different state compared to the west coast. That's one of things I love about Florida, the versatility in the locations we have the option to fish I think are really cool! Great photos!


----------



## EER

Beautiful place to fish and great pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## Strike_III

Nice to meet you yesterday Woody and thanks for posting the photos.....you are an artist with that camera.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hi Woody,

Thanks for sharing and welcome back. We have missed your posts.


----------



## YanceyM

Great post. Looks like a good day of fishing.


----------



## jsnipes

great pictures. is that first one an HDR shot?


----------



## Noxicfish

Hey sweet report! Were you at cedar point last Monday? I got a new white nmz gheenoe I think I passed you. Just letting ya know that was me


----------



## RedFinaddict

Ahhh I miss NE Florida! No place like home. Nice catch, great pics!


----------



## Canoeman

> great pictures. is that first one an HDR shot?


No, just good light before a big storm. These pics are shot with my Panasonic TS2 waterproof boat camera. Just a point and shoot.


----------



## HaMm3r

What beautiful scenery and fish!


----------

